# Tortilla aux légumes



## american_suisse (Mar 9, 2007)

Last week while doing my grocery shopping I paused at the board where the store has phamplets on different food items located throughout the store. I saw one that was titled Savoureuse tortilla aux légumes. Pulling out my trusty Frech/English dictionary I looked up my new word savoureuse. Translated it's tasty tortilla with vegetables. I looked over the recipe and thought the end product looked good so I added the ingredients to my shopping list and off I went.
Today I made it even though I discovered tortilla in French is twisted. 

600 g potatoes (for me it turned out to be 5 medium-sized potatoes)
1 onion
200 g zucchini (this turned out to be a small zucchini)
2 cs olive oil - (Here I just guessed because I have no idea what cs stands for.)
1 clove garlic
6 eggs, beaten
salt and pepper to taste
1/2 bouquet of parsley

Heat the oven to 200 C. (400 F.)
Peel the potatoes (I didn't) and slice them thin. 
Do not peel the zucchini, just slice thin.
Chop the onion and crush the garlic.
Heat the olive oil in a large, oven-proof skillet. Sautée the onions over medium heat until translucent then add the garlic. Cook for one more minute.
Add the potatoes and zucchini and cook over medium-high heat for three minutes. 
Pour the eggs into the pan, add salt and pepper to taste and cook over medium heat for eight minutes. 
Pop it into the oven and bake for 15 minutes. Remember the skillet needs to be oven-proof.
Finely chop the parsley.
When the 15 minutes is up, remove from the oven and garnish with finely chopped parsley.
Serves 4 Swiss people. Probably serves 2 of everyone else!  

Now, having just eaten this today, I have to say I think it was a little bland. The next time I make this I think I'll add some ground sausage to it. If anyone tries this or can think of something to give it a bit more zip, I'd like to hear about it.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I would toss in some pancetta, red peppers. Pancetta for flavor, red peppers for sweetness and for color. I would add Oregano and Basil, and sprinkle a sharp cheese on top and bake under a broiler for 2 minutes.
I like the fact that it is a recipe that you can play with.

I got a good laugh when you wrote who it could serve up to ! :lol:


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Sounds like a variation of the classic Tortilla Espanola, which is often served as a tapa. You're right: some sausage would definately kick it up.

Here's one version of the classic:

*Tortilla Espanola*

2 lbs Yukon gold potates, peeled and sliced about 1/8th inch thick
1 3/4 tsp salt, divided
1/2 cup plus 2 tbls extra virgin olive oil, divided
1 cup chopped yellow onions
1/3 cup chopped red bell peppers
1/2 cup diced chorizo sausage (the Spanish dry, not the Mexican fresh)
1 cup diced Serrano ham
10 large eggs.

Toss the potatoes with 1 teaspoon salt. Heat 1/2 cp of the olive oil in a large, heavy skillet over medium heat and add the potatoes. Cook, stirring occasionally, until the potatoes start to soften but not brown. Add the onions, peppers, sausage and ham. Contine to cook, stirring often, unteil the potatoes are tender, the chorizo cooked through, and the ingredients well blended. Transfer the mixture to a colander and drain. Clean the pan.

Beat the eggs in a large bowl until smooth then stir in the potato mixture. Season with 3/4 teaspoon salt.

Return the pan to medium heat and add 2 tablespoons of olive oil. Wkhen very hot add the egg mixture to the pan in an even layer, then turn the heat to low. Cook, shaking the pan from time to time, until the ovelet has set, about 8 minutes.

Flip the tortilla by sliding it onto a plate, covering it with the skillet, and inverting it. Return to the heat and cook the other side until lightly browned. Allow to cool to room temperature, cut into wedges, and serve.

There are all sorts of variations on this theme. I have one recipe, for instance, that, in addition to the potatoes, calls for corn, chiles, ripe olives, pemientos, and green onions that is something to die for.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Sounds like it needs cheese


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Frittatas (a very similar dish) usually have cheese. Tortillas rarely do. That's one reason tortillas can be finished on the stovetop, but frittatas go into the oven, so the cheese can melt.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

It's a good starter recipe, Suisse. Does sound like it needs some spicing up. Some finely diced chillis (seeds in or out, depending how spicy you like it). Good dash of Tabasco maybe. I like the idea of the chorizos or pancetta.

One other thing you could try is adding some left over cooked pasta to replace some of the potatoes, just add in when you add the eggs. Also any leftover veg you have to hand. Peas are good in this sort of dish.

It's a great, easy dish, when you're all out of ideas, the day has been long and busy, and out of rib eye steak 

Great with a tossed salad on the side.


----------



## american_suisse (Mar 9, 2007)

Found out that cs stands for cuillère à soupe - which is a regular table spoon in Europe. In the US it would be a soup spoon. 
The recipe calls for 2 cs of olive oil which would equal roughly 2 tsp.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'd have thought légumes meant beans, lentils, peas or something like that. So where are they in the recipe?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I would say it's more like 2 tablespoons than 2 teaspoons. You'll be sauteeing a bunch of veggies in it.


----------



## american_suisse (Mar 9, 2007)

Oops! You're correct KYHeirloomer. Slip of the fingers on keyboard.

Légumes in French is vegetables phatch. I think legumes without the accent aigu (é) is the word we use in English for beans and the like.


----------

